# 10 Mbit genug?



## Der Held (23. April 2002)

Hi, ich plane ien grösseres Netzwerk in unserem Betrieb, bin mir aber über die von W2K benötigte Bandbreite nicht ganz im klaren.

Ist-Situation:
==============
18 Rechner über 10Mbit Peer-to-Peer an einer Firewall, von da aus ins Netz, Wartung (z.B. Virensoftware sehr aufwändig, da an jedem Rechner selbst)

Soll-Situation:
===============
ca 25 Rechner an W2K Domäne, ferneinwahl auf den DC mittels RAS, zentrale Verwaltung des gesamten NW´s.

Im Netz wird nicht allzuviel gesurft, da nur an 2MBIT kann also auch nicht mehr Traffic vom Netz her kommen, d.h. es wären 8Mbit für die Kommunikation der 25 Rechner untereinander übrig. Internes Mailing gibts nicht, ebensowenig andere Netzwerkdienste. Nur Filesharing soll auf 2 Volumes in kleinem Masse stattfinden, ansonsten sind die Rechner nur zum Mail-schreiben und um Word zu benutzen gedacht.

sind die 10Mbit da am Ende, oder reicht das noch?

Für jeden Hinweis dankbar,
DH


----------



## MMC2002 (23. April 2002)

Ich würde immer zu 100mbit raten.Da man selbst wenn sich irgendwas im netzwerk ändert man immer auf die ausreichenden ressourcen zurückgreifen kann.


----------



## dPo2000 (24. April 2002)

falls 100 mb nicht drin sind sollten 10mb ausreichen...

wichtig ist das das file sharing gering bleibt.


MfG
dPo


----------



## Tommy (29. April 2002)

Naja, wenn es ein Firmennetzwerk ist reicht wohl 10 Mbit, denn denn mehr als Emails abrufen und paar Internetseiten aufrufen kommt dabei nicht heraus.


----------



## Moartel (1. Mai 2002)

10MBit bedeutet eine Übertragungsrate von gute einem Megabyte die Sekunde. Für die Anwendungen außer dem Filesharing geht das.
Allerdings würde ich mal zu bedenken geben dass wenn 2 Leute was saugen oder jemand eine etwas größere Datei zieht das Netz für ziemlich ausgelastet ist und das nicht nur mal kurz. Saugen dauert mit 10MBit ewig und während der Zeit werden die anderen merken dass die Performance des Netzwerkes praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Auch geringes Filesharing zieht ein so schwaches Netz runter.

Da der preisliche Unterschied zwischen 10 und 100MBit nicht zu groß ist würde ich dir auf jeden Fall zu 100MBit raten. Schon allein aus der Überlegung dass du dann noch Luft hast wenn sich etwas ändert. Mit 10MBit ist das Netz auf jeden Fall absolut an der Grenze, auch bei minimalem Filesharing durch die langen Downloadzeiten eher über der Grenze belastet.

Fazit: 100MBit!


----------



## Tommy (1. Mai 2002)

Die Auslastung des Netzwerkes kannst auch durch gescheites Vernetzen lösen: Mischung aus Switch und Hub, 1 gbit, 100 mbit und 10 mbit Vernetzung nutzen - das ganze in einem Art Spinnennetzwerk wie auf LAN-Party organisiert. 

Für 25 Computer sollte eigentlich aber der 1 gBit Backbone etwas übertrieben sein


----------



## Moartel (2. Mai 2002)

Für 25 Rechner sollte ein 100MBit-Netzwerk mit Hub das beste sein. Ein GBit-Backbone ist wirklich etwas überdimensioniert  
Switches lohnen sich in diesem Fall nur wenn man von mir aus 3 8er Hubs nimmt und die über ein Switch zusammenschließt. An das Switch hängt man dann die Server. So würde ich es wohl machen. Ist auch so ne Art LAN-Party Konstruktion


----------



## Moartel (2. Mai 2002)

Für 25 Rechner sollte ein 100MBit-Netzwerk mit Hub das beste sein. Ein GBit-Backbone ist wirklich etwas überdimensioniert  
Switches lohnen sich in diesem Fall nur wenn man von mir aus 3 8er Hubs nimmt und die über ein Switch zusammenschließt. An das Switch hängt man dann die Server. So würde ich es wohl machen. Ist auch so ne Art LAN-Party Konstruktion


----------



## momohk (8. Mai 2002)

Ich glaube hier gibt es immernoch leute die den unterscheid zwischen einem switch und einem hub noch nicht verstaden haben.

Im oben genannten fall geht nichts an einem switch vorbei.

Bei einem hub passiert nämlich genau das, was weiter oben schonmal angesprochen wurde. 2 leute kopieren was und dann ist das netz zu.

Wenn du unbeding ein paar eu sparen willst, dann fahr meinetwegen 10 mbit aber das geswitcht. Obwohl ich die ersparniss nicht ganz erkennen kann. Ich hab schon lange keine 10er netzwerkkarten mehr zu kaufen gesehen und der unterschied zwischen einen 10 hub und einem 10/100 switch ist nicht besonnders hoch.

Schau dir mal die produkte von der firma Compu-shack an, die haben recht günstige netzwerkkomponenten.

http://entwicklung.compu-shack.com/

gruessle

Momo


----------



## Moartel (8. Mai 2002)

Wenn du unbedingt mal ne 10MBit Netzwerkkarte oder ähnlichen alten Schrott im Geschäft sehen willst kannst du mal zu mir kommen. Hier gibts das noch haufenweise  :[


----------



## momohk (8. Mai 2002)

Wozu verkauftst du die denn ?

Für wen ?

Wie ist denn der preisunterschied zu einer 10/100 ?

gruessle

Momo


----------



## MetzelXiC (12. Mai 2002)

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt :
10 Mbit reichen für normales Netzwerk , beim Kopieren von Files kannste es knicken . --> 100 Mbit

Ich würd auch keinen Hub sondern einen Switch empfehlen , bei 25 Rechner zahlt sich der schon aus.

mfg


----------



## Freaky (13. Mai 2002)

tach,

gebe auch mal mein Senf dazu: -) 

also man kann sich die Diskussion über 10mbit oder 100mbit Firmen-Netzwerk eigentlich sparen.
den für ein Firmen-Netzwerk kommt eigentlich nur das 100mbit in frage da braucht man nicht groß zu überlegen 
Denn hier gilt Performence vor kosten!!!!!!
es gibt nix schlimmeres in einem Unternehmen als ein lahmes Netzwerk
und ne netzwerkkarte mit 10/100 koste ja gerade mal 15€,wenn du ein guten Händler hast bekommst die auch schon für 12-13€
auf die virensoftware würd ich den noch nicht verzichten...brauchst ja nur noch 7 lizensen 

aber moratel hat soweit schon recht !!!


> Da der preisliche Unterschied zwischen 10 und 100MBit nicht zu groß ist würde ich dir auf jeden Fall zu 100MBit raten. Schon allein aus der Überlegung dass du dann noch Luft hast wenn sich etwas ändert. Mit 10MBit ist das Netz auf jeden Fall absolut an der Grenze, auch bei minimalem Filesharing durch die langen Downloadzeiten eher über der Grenze belastet.
> 
> Fazit: 100MBit




so long
fReAkY


----------



## Spacemonkey (20. Mai 2002)

Ich muss freaky zustimmen.
Ich kenne es aus eigener Erfahrung, dass ein Firmennetzwerk mit 10Mbit Schwachsinn ist.
Nimm ein 100Mbit-Netz, außerdem musst du auf die Verkabelung und die ganze Konfiguration schauen.
Bei mir in der Firma hat der ehemalige Sysadmin das Netz so aufgebaut, dass nur er durchgeblickt hat und wenn was ausgefallen ist, dann hat es Probleme bis zum abwinken gegeben.

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht warum es kein internes Mailen geben soll?
Wenn man schon ein Netzwerk hat, dann sollte man doch wenigstens intern Mails verschicken können oder?


----------

